# What is this boat?



## bgmckinney (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi all,

I inherited this from a friend who inherited it from a friend. The internet has not helped much in identifying it. I know it's from the seventies and was sold at Sears. It has fixed oarlocks and no thwarts, so it isn't a whitewater boat. Beyond that I'm baffled. I don't even know what kind of pump it takes.
Does anyone have any info about what this thing was meant for, or how it might have been rigged? A potentially similar one sold on eBay as a "life raft," but that strikes me as unlikely. 

Thanks!

Brendan


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Valves? Inflatable floor?
Seems more like a pool toy.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Dude, it's a craptacular little 40+ year old boat for puttering around a lake and 
flatwater.

You are in luck, however. Mountainbuzz is all about overthinking stuff. I am sure you'll get all sorts of suggestions on how to spend a buttload of money on a $25 craigslist boat.


----------



## bgmckinney (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm aware that it isn't worth anything. I just wanted to know what it is. People get curious about things.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

That there's one of them prehistoric packrafts! 

Seriously, does it hold air? It's Hypalon so get it out on the water if it does. Griz hit the nail on the head.

-AH


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

wow..[ craptacular and prehistoric ] just took the edge off my otherwise Sh*ty day. thanks ya all i needed a good laugh


----------



## bgmckinney (Nov 6, 2016)

Let me try this again. I have this thing. I want to know what it is. I'm not going to run Cat in it. I don't think it makes me cool because I have it. It was built for something, and sold as something. I would like to know what. I know it's a flatwater boat - I said that in my post. Was it sold to fishermen? Was it designed for fishermen, or as a cheap version of something else that was popular back then? Was it a joke back then, or is it only a joke now? If anyone has any info, let me know. Had a crazy idea I would ask rafters. Thanks.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the Buzz. I understand your wanting to know what this was used for. I
found a couple of sites that deal with all things inflatables, likely someone may know:

BoaterEd.com (forum)

InflatableBoats.com (retail)

Another idea would be to contact Sears, just bet they have a department that deals with
archived products.

Best of luck with your search.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

It looks to be an older inflatable boat, perhaps used for floating on water. The fixed oar locks seem as they accept an oar to provide propulsion and all valves will accept the pursed lips style fitting for inflation.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Reminds me of the Barqs root beer boat I had as a small child, loved that boat, was good for puttering around the shore of the Gulf of mexico on a calm day, or tied off to my Dads power boat. First "Rafting" I ever did. Wish it was still around for posterity sake.

Do you have any pics of it inflated? Might be easier to figure out what it is, any markings or serial numbers? 
Typical Buzz Jackassary, we're all bored right now, don't take it personal. 
I'm kinda curious what it is to, besides the obvious.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

A shop vac hose connected to the discharge often works on that type of inflatable.


----------



## No-T (Sep 5, 2012)

Ted Williams liked to fish. You should consider it a fishing raft sold by Sears. Google a bit.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

mattman said:


> Reminds me of the Barqs root beer boat I had as a small child, loved that boat, was good for puttering around the shore of the Gulf of mexico on a calm day, or tied off to my Dads power boat. First "Rafting" I ever did. Wish it was still around for posterity sake.
> 
> Do you have any pics of it inflated? Might be easier to figure out what it is, any markings or serial numbers?
> Typical Buzz Jackassary, we're all bored right now, don't take it personal.
> I'm kinda curious what it is to, besides the obvious.


I prefer bafoonary but call it what you want


----------



## wookie (Oct 19, 2009)

bgmckinney said:


> I'm aware that it isn't worth anything. I just wanted to know what it is. People get curious about things.


I had a boat in 73 that my mom got me for Xmas from sears or monguary wards mine was voit that's not the right spelling but they were the big sporting company before AMF bought them and hardly d so mine had Braselton valves thick rubberized nylon it was called a 4 man raft it was a big step up from my rubberized canvas that I got in 69 it was tapered so probably a 1 man but big enough for me and my sister I was 9 she was 10/ and a half


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

*I think I found your boat*

From the Sears catalog mid 70s


----------



## bgmckinney (Nov 6, 2016)

Maybe. Mine didn't come with a woman. But thanks for looking.


----------



## bgmckinney (Nov 6, 2016)

2tomcat2 said:


> Welcome to the Buzz. I understand your wanting to know what this was used for. I
> found a couple of sites that deal with all things inflatables, likely someone may know:
> 
> BoaterEd.com (forum)
> ...


Thanks man.


----------



## bgmckinney (Nov 6, 2016)

Noswetnam said:


> It looks to be an older inflatable boat, perhaps used for floating on water. The fixed oar locks seem as they accept an oar to provide propulsion and all valves will accept the pursed lips style fitting for inflation.


This technical jargon is all over my head, man. 

My cat was sleeping on it the other day. It's a cataraft. Problem solved.


----------



## bgmckinney (Nov 6, 2016)

No, no pics inflated. There is a serial number. I'll let you know if I figure it out.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Serial number kind of implies more than just a pool toy. 

My vote is for a life raft. Especially since seeing the hypalon x-man tag.

3, 6 or 8 man ?


----------



## bgmckinney (Nov 6, 2016)

ColoradoDave said:


> Serial number kind of implies more than just a pool toy.
> 
> My vote is for a life raft. Especially since seeing the hypalon x-man tag.
> 
> 3, 6 or 8 man ?


Six. It just seems strange (and fascinating) that Sears would sell life rafts. 

I'll do another search using the serial number. Someone kindly sent me a link to the Sears archive, but they don't actually archive products, as far as I can see.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Ted Williams was a baseball player who worked for Sears back in the 70's. He had a lot of outdoor equipment with his name on it. There are a lot of Ted Williams boat motors out there still in use. Check out this link.

Why Sears signed Ted Williams—as a playing manager

It looks like it had some sort of thort or seating mounts on the sides of it. Can you blow it up and take a picture of it? Try a shop vac if you can't get your pump to align with the valves.


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

It's an inflatable dinghy. Simple


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I actually have the exact same boat in the photos. I believe it was indeed a life raft. The boat I bought for $20 was complete still in box, it came with tiny oars that have reflective blades for emergency signaling, a underwater sail/ net, a dual night and day emergency flair, and a sweet steel pump a little smaller than a k100 and of the same basic design. I bought it solely for the pump...and come to think of it it also came with a car electric pump which still works. The glue is well past expiration date on the little guys, I was able to pull apart every single seam on the boat, I've tucked that away to maybe make some drybags out of. It also had some pretty funky looking baffles in the tubes. I use the pump still, it's a great size for day run trips and I don't have to worry about losing my kpump.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

k2andcannoli, what kind of valves are in your boat? Are they brass by chance? 

As far as who made it. Sears bought their stuff from someone else like AMF/Voit or maybe Udisco, American Camper, or some other manufacturer. More than likely it was made in the USA, being it's from the 70's. Somewhere in the 70's, boats were required to have serial numbers if they were more than just a pool toy. The serial should have the year it was made, in it somehow. Having Hypalon on it helped show it was made with quality material and not the cheap plastics from that day and age. It could of been marketed as a dingy to get to and from your boat and double as a life raft if needed. good luck in your quest for the truth.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes two brass valves, which I also tucked away somewhere...


----------



## bgmckinney (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes, the valves are brass. I can't inflate it at the moment, but this info has been extremely helpful. Thanks so much. 

I might blow it up this spring and drop it in the Dolores and just see what happens... if not, I like the drybags idea.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

The only other brand boat I've seen with brass valves is American Camper. I have 12'er that I replaced all the valves with Leafield's. Possibly they manufactured your boat too. If that is wood in the picture where the thorts go, it could indicate it had boards for seats.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Dam it, you inflate that boat right now Brendan! And this spring I'll show all you fools how to Run Chicken Raper with it!!!


----------

